# Another Chair Model



## SketchUp Guru (9 Apr 2007)

Just thought I'd share. I even shaped the seat to fit a couple of hams.


----------



## Philly (10 Apr 2007)

Cool chair, Dave!
I'm almost tempted to make one - mow where's the tenon jig for the table saw? :wink: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Chris Knight (10 Apr 2007)

Philly,
Don't you mean where is my lovely MikeW tenon saw?

Dave,
Is it just an exercise or are you going to make one?


----------



## wizer (10 Apr 2007)

Philly":7a9b9lnl said:


> I'm almost tempted to make one



Me too! Looks good. Will the tennons hold up?


----------



## Philly (10 Apr 2007)

WiZeR":3bp4jo9w said:


> Me too! Looks good. Will the tennons hold up?


Now that is the $10 question!
Philly


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Apr 2007)

Thank you gentlemen. The model including the joinery is based on an existing chair so I guess it would hold up. There's also a version with sliding dovetails instead of bridle joints and a more reclined version as well.

I really like this chair and would like to build a set of them for our dining room. I need to design/find a table that would go with them. I have a few ideas brewing in my head for that.

After I get the steering wheel and rudder head for my sailboat finished and a couple of other projects out of the way, I'll probably do a mock up of this chair from construction lumber to see if I got the dimensions right.

This was also an exercise in using Photomatch in SU. All I have to start with is a couple of photographs and a funky video of the chair being built. There are no given dimensions so I made a couple of assumptions once I got the basic geometry drawn and rescaled the model to suit.


----------



## Nick W (10 Apr 2007)

So come on Dave, how did you sculpt the seat?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Apr 2007)

Nick W":2qoa8r3z said:


> So come on Dave, how did you sculpt the seat?



It took you long enough. 

Actually, it is a simple Follow Me application with softening done afterward. I used a parabola drawn with the Bezier tool for the profile. I'm sure it isn't the shape you'd actually want to use for sculpting the seat from wood but it seems to get the idea across well enough.


----------

